# WMI is trying to access the Internet (msn messenger, zone alarm)



## jekamo (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello,

I have just updated MSN Messenger to version 7.5 (build 7.5.0311). 
I am using Windows XP pro with Zone Alarm (free version). 
Messenger is working fine for chatting, but Zone Alarm has popped up saying

"WMI is trying to access the Internet."
the application is wmiprvse.exe

I have looked up WMI and don't quite understand what it is. 

So my question is, should I allow it to access the internet or not? will it affect the functionality of messenger (or anything else) if I deny WMI access?

Thank you very much.


----------



## mlegg (Dec 11, 2005)

it is a legit Windows process, it is the Windows Management Instrumentation Provider Host program

MS places in the C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe folder. If you find it anywhere else then you should be suspicious.


----------

